# Which Space Marine Chapter is the shootiest?



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I want my marine army to revolve around fire power and less on close combat.

Of all the space marine chapters available what do you think the best choice would be?

This is only loyalist chapters and not CSM. This will help me decide what to base my army on.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Well Dark Angels can be shooty, but if you're talking codex chapters then probably better to wait until next month to see how the chapter traits pan out. From the rumour thread, it seems like imperial fists and ultra marines will be getting good shooty options.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

wait for the the new codex , as everything will change when it hits


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Of all the chapters DA are the shootiest in theory but depending on what the new 'dex brings there may be batter options


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I always assumed Space Wolves were the shootiest with their Long Fangs and Razorbacks. Grey Knights can also put out an immense amount of firepower at 24" and with relatively high strength.

Why are y'all saying Dark Angels are shootier?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I answered this poll in a fluff-minded manner, obviously I've come to the wrong place... 

I said Iron Hands, but if you mean which codex has got the most competitive shooting units then why put the other Chapters up there?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fluff-wise, Dark Angels, and for a static shooting force, Dark Angels. For a more mobile, flexible army (ie one that's halfway decent), Grey Knights almost certainly.

Midnight


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly I would say currently its Dark Angels, when you have a banner that allows you go go ape shit with bolters, squadrons of land speeders nearly twice the potential size as other chapters, bikers and terminators as troops, and even 5 man tactical squads that can rock out heavy weapons, its kind of hard to compare. 

But my preference is still space wolves. Devistator squads with 5 rocket launchers, a librarian with d6 autocannon shots or 3d6 lasgun hits to a unit that slows them down isnt to shabby. Giving their tacticals a walking cyclone missile launcher just adds to it. Wolves are cheaper bodies and have a better melee defense built in than most other chapters, so you can afford to spend more on guns.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Raptors. General preference for hit-and-run ranged tactics over close-combat (although tactical doctrine may vary widely between captains), "precise marksmanship [being] legendary even amongst Space Marines" (IA9: Badab War, pg. 100), Chapter Master Lias Issodon possesses an Omen-pattern Boltgun named "malice" with specialized ammunition. If you don't mind converting and using FW rules then I would give them a try.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Protoss119 said:


> Raptors. General preference for hit-and-run ranged tactics over close-combat (although tactical doctrine may vary widely between captains), "precise marksmanship [being] legendary even amongst Space Marines" (IA9: Badab War, pg. 100), Chapter Master Lias Issodon possesses an Omen-pattern Boltgun named "malice" with specialized ammunition. If you don't mind converting and using FW rules then I would give them a try.


Lets hope FW update the characters soon then


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

the_barwn said:


> Lets hope FW update the characters soon then


Honestly Issodon doesn't need much updating; he already exchanges Combat Tactics for Stealth. Being a Raven Guard successor, now the Raptors have the added bonus of jump packs in both the movement and assault phases IIRC.


----------



## Crow Splat (Mar 28, 2012)

Star Phantoms IMO. Devastators as Elite and Heavy, it doesn't get much shootier than that.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Iron Hands, for the quality of their shooty (fluff-based). They SHOULD have better access to the best guns/ammo that Mars can make, as well as having any number of fancy guns from ages past...


----------



## death_monger101 (Jan 29, 2013)

i couldn't pick between Dark angels or Iron Hands, but in the new space marine codex iron hand get a chapter-wide 6+ feel no pain, whereas dark angels plasma constantly self-combusts... yep, chapter-wide FnP save for iron hands, suck on that Nurgle!!! :thank_you:

it just sucks they still don't have a special character for the chapter though...:headbutt:


----------



## death_monger101 (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.heresy-online.net.prx2.unblocksit.es/forums/showthread.php?t=127953

Anyone want verification on the new SM rules? (sorry guys, couldn't quote 4 some reason...)


----------



## Its Rumble (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you already have alot invested into the space marines? Because if shooty is what you are looking for then well....


----------

